# Dream Car (if money wasn't a concern)



## sneakyfatherlan (Jan 26, 2010)

This section was looking pretty thin, I'm a car guy so figured I could try and throw some stuff in here.

If money was no object, and you could only ask for the keys to one car... whatever one you wanted, what would it be?


Myself, a Pagani Zonda. 

Reasoning: Pagani has taken Lamborghini's long standing place as the car young teenage boys doodle on their notebooks in math classes. There is a raw absurdity to them that an extreme few car makers have ever been able to capture.

Love em'.










Lets hear yours!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I want a DeLorean.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Its a toss up between the Ferrari 458 Italia and the Mercedes SLS.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

camaro with all the bells and whistles. or a challenger. ray::heartlove


----------



## Nucleartractor (Jul 31, 2008)

1996 3/4-ton Suburban, cloth seats, flat blue. I'd sell a kidney to have one.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

1956 Chevy Nomad or even the Pontiac Safari of the same year. Lotsa chrome to polish... :laugh: Actually any of the 55-57 Nomads would do.... 55 was just a little plain with the grill and tail lights. 57 had the vertical fins (I owned a 57 210 wagon) but the 56 had the most chrome and softer lines.

My son is getting ready to finally (after 17 yrs) restore a 72 Torino GT and help his uncle on a 68 Chevelle 2dr. The Torino has 47k original miles and the parts are scattered all over the place but still there.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds good on that Torino, SABL-got any pics of it?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No real pics of the Torino unless it is in the background of a photo. Not a good time to take any pics.... covered with snow!! I found a few pics but none worth posting.


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

Chevelle late 60's to 72 ss 454 or 396 dont care red with black racing stripes black soft top black interior.


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

97'sonoma said:


> Chevelle late 60's to 72 ss 454 or 396 dont care red with black racing stripes black soft top black interior.


All original with no miles,i wanna be the first and only owner,no racing just a driver ,no stupid wheels or masive system i just want a nice chevelle. its my first and only real dream car. but the 72's wern't my favorite. somthing bout the square head lights i didnt like as much but i guess i could suffer with it lol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son has a '69 Chevelle in his garage at this time. Belongs to his uncle and my son is prepping it for an engine and drivetrain transplant. If I get over there I will take some pics.... I haven't seen it for over 15yrs.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Honda accord.


----------

